# Bizarre skin mixing with Mozilla/Firefox



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I logged into TCF this morning and was having trouble navigating to the forum index. It wasn't displaying the actual forum hotlinks.
Using Quicklinks, I was able to jump to forums directly and start reading threads when I noticed that it seemed to be mixing elements of Mobile TC and the default.
E.G.
http://members.dslextreme.com/users/jonathany/images/mobileplus.jpg

I've noticed this on an XP pc running Mozilla 1.7.1 and another XP pc running Firefox 2.0.0.4.
Clearing my cache and cookies makes no difference.

Now I do occasionally surf TCF from my Blackberry but I haven't done that in a couple of days.

I don't see this happening with IE6 or IE7.
Bizarre.


----------



## JayDog (Jul 15, 2004)

Same problem here.... and I never change skins. Just today it's all whack.


I had to use a link in my history to even get to a sub-forum...


----------



## Iluvatar (Jul 22, 2006)

JayDog said:


> Same problem here.... and I never change skins. Just today it's all whack.
> 
> I had to use a link in my history to even get to a sub-forum...


Same here, I can hardly navigate the site. There must have been some script changes or the like.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought the site was down. It happened in the middle of the morning, because i was in FF chugging along and then suddenly, poof, nothing worked.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This same or similar thing happened a few months ago.
I beleive a script got messed up.

I wonder who's head Gibbs will smack on this.


----------



## slimm (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm having problems also. The forum index is fine if I use IE, but is screwed up in Firefox.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Same Here firefox is wacked, but IE is fine. Lots of unexpedted end of file warning in the error log. It looks like it is not finding the closing } statement.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, FF on a PC gives me the first post of a thread without the box and strangely formatted. Then, every post after that is formatted properly....weirdness...just started today...


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Me too. FireFox 2.0.0.4 on Windows XP.

KD


----------



## slimm (Sep 19, 2003)

If I choose Mobile TC as style, things show up properly, but everything is white background. If I choose Community default, that's where things get screwy.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

This is like the problem that happened back in April as reported in this thread.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Marc said:


> This is like the problem that happened back in April as reported in this thread.


Yup, same problem as back then.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

Did that fix it? (Note I ask for I use FireFox however can not see the issue.)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Looks good to me, now.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

That appears to have fixed it, David.
Thanks for your assistance.

(Although the formatting looks slightly different. More side border space?)


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ad space on the right side for some ads and some future items like contests.


----------



## slimm (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks :up:


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

David Bott said:


> Ad space on the right side for some ads and some future items like contests.


Oh, that'd explain this?










It looks a little "skinnier" on both sides.

Otherwise, 100% OK from what I can see!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It's fine now on FF 2.0.0.4 on a Mac G5 running 10.4.10.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i have the indented sides in still. So is this a permanent thing?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This should be fixed now.

Dan


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

yipppeee wider pages are back


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks Dan.  Again, something I did not see on my end.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

No more skinnier pages! Thanks, Mr. Bott!


----------

